# Late Ice



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Will the last one off the ice please bring in the tip-ups.

With safety in mind, let's see who the last one off the ice is this year. We have 38-40" up here in NEMN on some lakes. Might be going til mid-April up here.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

should be able to stay on the ice till at least the end of march...

if nipissing didnt close this weekend could easily stay out there into april, but it closes so early so i have to go to the deep spring fed trout lakes, which tend to deteriote faster, but should hopefully have plenty of ice on them yet, havent bin to them yet this year though...


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I have 2x6's so i will be on for a while


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I pulled my permanent off the ice in NE SD on Monday, two weeks after the deadline (I've been sick for 2 weeks and the game warden said he wouldn't be enfording the deadline because of the ice conditions) and was fishing in the boat pounding walleyes below a Missouri river dam in SD on Tuesday and today, it just doesn't get any better living in SD.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

it was at leat 27 inches yesterday in se nodak. i drove on, but there was inches of water on the ice. it was worth it! Gotta love the late ice crappies!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> We have 38-40" up here in NEMN on some lakes.


Where is NE MN are ya? I've been contemplating a trip up to my old stolmping grounds around Ely sometime next week. I can here those jumbos calling from here.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Forecast of 30's this weekend. Get out and enjoy, panfish bite should be good. Otter Tail county lakes can just barely get through without an extension.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I was out last night. There was a good 3-4 inches of water on top of the ice. Once the hole was cut, it looked like someone flushed a toilet. Didn't even need to clean my hole. It was cool to watch. Still a good 36" of ice down there.

On the same note, I just got back the monster Jumbo I caught last spring. Man it looks fantastic. 13" long and 9" around. I can't wait to get it home and on the wall.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

We are trying the Splake and Rainbows one last time before season closes on Sunday. With any luck we'll have enough for a fish fry Sat. night.

I can't wait. It should be a great weekend.


----------

